

A complete and detailed HTML reference - bdfh42
http://reference.sitepoint.com/html

======
bdfh42
This has already given me some interesting ideas for utilising microformats
into some HTML I am working on.

The presentation style of this resource is very chatty and gives lots of
background to go with the data. Quite a contrast to the dry lists of tags that
one normally comes across.

